# Salsa Festival in Oxnard, Ca. July 24-25



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a fun event that is open to the public, with no charge for entry or parking. I've been attending this event for several years, and it's always filled with fun, live music, and of coarse Salsa. For more details check out this web site http://www.oxnardsalsafestival.com/
Look closely at the logo, it's the same as my avatar, although mine came first. It's drawn by the same artist, but since I didn't pay my friend to draw it for me, it was open for others to use.  It's all good my friend.
 

cached-Mon, 05 Jul 2010 22:32:52 +0000


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like fun Rich. I use to surf fish alot in Oxnard by the go cart track where the jetty is. Good times.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Rich,

Would the $100 award below be given posthumously?

La Costeña's Feel the Heat Jalapeño Eating Challenge Comes to Oxnard Salsa Festival! Sunday, July 25 at 3 pm - don't miss it!  *La Costeña will award a $100 cash prize*  to whoever can eat the most jalapeños in one minute.

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 23, 2010)

Now that salsa festival sounds like fun and I to have been to Oxford many times skateboarding at the Big O skatepark back in the day. Now I bet you are in heaven with all them peppers and that salsa to. But one question:  Is that you dancing with those girls???


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 23, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now that salsa festival sounds like fun and I to have been to Oxford many times skateboarding at the Big O skatepark back in the day. Now I bet you are in heaven with all them peppers and that salsa to. But one question:  Is that you dancing with those girls???


dancing? By the time there is shade in the beer garden, I'm skating away! Actually, I do enjoy watching the dancers, the live salsa music really gets them going. It's all good my friend.


----------

